# Helmets - Light Full Face



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

I know it's been discussed before but I think/know I need one. In other words there will be a "Homer Down" thread in a while with a pic of a nasty gash under my eye that I got yesterday.
Does anyone have experience with something like the Giro Remedy, Specialized Deviant, Vigor Vamoose II (saw it on PricePoint) or anything else I can get my hands on in the US?
I need to place a call to Bell to crash replace my trusty X-Ray but I want something more substantial for those special moments. You know, those times when you are somewhat taking it easy but still manage to hit a rock face-first going down hill.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm riding the Bell Bellistic (sp?), and it works well as a compromise between ultimate protection and cooling, with a slight emphasis on the protection.

The new Specialized full faced xc helmet looks promising, but I haven't actually put my hands on one.

Too bad Giro gave up on the Switchblade. I assume lawyers were involved, because they sure sold well, and would sell even better in today's more freeride oriented market.


----------



## D-Rock (Aug 2, 2004)

*Carnage from Bear Creek.*

By the time I got back to him, RR was face down in the rocks and his head was lying in a pool of blood the size of a plate.

Glad it wasn't any worse. LoneStar provided ambulance service to the ER.

The gash was worse that it looks in this pic.










Healing vibes to RR,
D.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm a Giro guy so consider this biased (they have "saved" my noggin one too many times to leave them...), but the Remedy is a good "lightweight" full face. I don't race and don't feel like I need a moto helmet since I'm not "planning" on doing anything more than head high (6' 3"-ish...). The switchblade was most choice. It saved my head in a crash which took me to the operating room, twice, to help me stay a two armed bandit. Sadly, the switchblade gave it's life so that I might live and we all know you can't get them anymore (or can you?). Sorry for the long answer; I'm trying to avoid work.

Short answer: Giro Remedy is a very nice helmet that is light enough, cool enough, super safe and won't break the bank. Ride well.

Brock...

Edit: Anytime one has to say "gash" and "face" in the same sentence it's *worse* than it looks! Heal quick bud.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

ImaKlyde said:


> Edit: Anytime one has to say "gash" and "face" in the same sentence it's *worse* than it looks! Heal quick bud.


What about "pool of blood"?

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I have looked at all the FF helmets and the Deviant definitely seems like the best ventilated out there now. I weighed a few at Interbike (32 oz, iirc, a Giro E2 is like 11 oz) last year and the fiberglass ones were actually lighter than the carbons they had on display. Weird. Anyway, I have seriously considered one of those. Only $130. Pretty cheap.

The All Mountain board discussed this recently I think.


----------



## MBN (Feb 1, 2006)

*Full Face Helmet*

This worked for me:

Go to www.danscomp.com and check out the Pryme Full Face helmet. You can remove the cheek pads and still retain a solid fit. The nice thing is that it is only slightly hotter than a regular helmet, yet you have full face protection. (much more protection than a Switchbdade......imho.) Do a search for user name TNC, and you will find his thread with pictures on how to do the modifications. Worked great for me. Only 70 bucks too. I also have a DH helmet which offers better protection, but its too hot during the summer. The Pryme is a great cross between the two.

Good Luck and Feel Better,
M


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

I looked at both the Remedy and Bellistic. Bellistic was lighter and better ventilated, and maybe a little lighteer duty. It was also a bunch cheaper.

Both fit well, and FWIW, Bell owns Giro.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

I have the Remedy. I guess it's light for a FF but still feels like a tank on my head.
I wear it for long DH stuff but it's too heavy & stiffling if the trail requires much pedaling


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

Here's the AM thread tscheesy mentioned:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=201689&highlight=helmet

kosmo - thx for the Remedy/Bellistic comparison. Thx for the Pryme info too. Venting is important because I live in GA and it's warm most of the year.
I'll probably get a Bellistic or a Deviant. I broke a Bell and liked the fit and there's an LBS that carries Spesh down the road.
My wife won't be griping about this purchase...


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

I tried the pryme without modifying the padding. Too hot for summer, but great for winter.

Still use the old Giro Switchblade all summer, then switch to the pryme as things cool down.

I even wear them to commute and am sure the Giro saved me some facial road rash one day when I went down on a fast corner.


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

The Remedy carbon is the only helmet that fits me, but it was a toss up between that and the Deviant, all the liners wash well on both btw.

Turner and Deviant


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey RR, sorry to hear about your wreck, good to see your bros took care of ya, I bought the Bellistic and I can't say it's ventilated great or that you can breath easy, it's hot and it makes breathing more difficult while climbing or hammering. I would use it for resort riding or our shuttle runs in the canyon only, I don't use it for standard techy rides.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks again for the well wishes and the pics guys.
I'm definitely going to keep a standard helmet for many of the "standard" rides I do but will get a FF for mountain runs. I'll probably also wear it on more common stuff once it cools down some.
I did call the local Spesh dealer and they don't stock the Deviant. I am leaning towards ordering one and returning it if I don't like the fit.
BTW - I have a major black eye now :smallviolin:


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

The remedy is going to be the beefiest of the helmets mentioned above as it meets a newer astm standard for BMX and DH helmets, that the others don't. IIRC the Deviant has a XC lid type fit system inside of the shell. Might offer lots of oir flow due to this, but seemed a little wierd. The vigor 'vamoose' helmets are no longer being made FWIW. Giro and Bell are the same co, but it is the other way around, giro owns bell. Generally you will find that the giro and bell offreings have similar features, but the fit will be very different.

A change to a full face will always seem hot and claustrophobic at first, but you will get (more) used to it in time. Or you could put on an old heavy MX helmet for a few rides, then the bike F.F. will feel light and airy.

Troy lee SE on the big bike, D2 for the small mt bike and a giro atmos on the road for me.


----------



## Biker75 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Been wearing a Deviant all season*

I waited as long as I could for the 06 stuff to hit the shelves, and I went with the Spesh Deviant.

The good:
It has been a pretty good helmet as far as fit goes. REALLY good ventilation too. 
Price is pretty good, too. I think I paid under $120
I just watched a whistler video, and 1 of the pros was wearing it on the crazy stuff up there. Knowing a pro has confidence in the product was a good thing to see.

The so-so: 
The chin strap doesn't stay put very good-I constantly have to re-tighten.
The paint doesn't hold up well to impacts...No, I haven't smacked my head on rocks or trees-just falling on the dirt & lots of chips/nicks and some pretty big pieces fell off. BUT that does kinda give some 'cred since folks can see I've actually crashed  
The 'mouth gaurd' part sticks out pretty far-so it took me some time to get used to it since it does block some of your vision directly in front and below you. Comparing this to a more moto style FR helmet, you'll see those don't protrude as far, but sacrifice ventilation to your mouth and face.


----------



## kelly1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I use the Bell Ballistic,I find it's not well ventilated.My buddy has the Louie Garneau and it's better ventilated and maybe lighter.The louie Garneau seemed to be the same helmet as the Vigor ,and one other I can't recall.The price was right at about $100 can.....kelly


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I really like the Met Parachute but this one is my favorite and I hope to pick one up soon:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=10718


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

davep said:


> Giro and Bell are the same co, but it is the other way around, giro owns bell.


Nope. First Bell gobbled up Giro, then Riddell gobbled up Bell, now Easton sports apparently gobbled that up. Bigger, bigger, bigger......


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm a Remedy CF wearer, Giros fit me great and I really like the way it hugs my cheeks. The CF is lots lighter than the regular one and that means a lot to me since I pack it on the uphills.

the deviant sounds good, is it true that the fiberglass one is close in weight to the carbon?
I was concerned with the comments that I was hearing about it not being really secure because of the chin strap. Biker75s mouthguard comments have been made by others also.

Glad you came out okay Red, scary stuff.


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

RedRocker said:


> I know it's been discussed before but I think/know I need one. In other words there will be a "Homer Down" thread in a while with a pic of a nasty gash under my eye that I got yesterday.
> Does anyone have experience with something like the Giro Remedy, Specialized Deviant, Vigor Vamoose II (saw it on PricePoint) or anything else I can get my hands on in the US?
> I need to place a call to Bell to crash replace my trusty X-Ray but I want something more substantial for those special moments. You know, those times when you are somewhat taking it easy but still manage to hit a rock face-first going down hill.


heal up fast buddy ! I just talked to D-rock....the crash sounded nasty. 16 stitches to the cheek ... ouch.

take care, Chad


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks Chad. Oddly enough this must have been within a mile of where the stick got my RD and wheel.

I must be a Homer. Everyone I know has asked about the bike!


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

1st, damn! sorry to hear red. the good news is it didnt hurt yer looks any, ya ugly focker!

2nd, as some briefly toched on before, check fit. in the case of bell vs giro for example, bells fit round heads and giros fit oval heads. a good fit means everything in a hard hit as it will absorb impact whereas a loose or otherwise poor fittin lid will transfer energy to the cranium and then the brain. this is bad. style and even weight. to a degree, should be sacrificed to proper fit.

3rd, dont forget to replace all those old hats folks. after aprox 3 years the cores break down to uv's and heat and will not produce standard results in a impact. as cool as those switchblades are, chances are they wont perform as expected, designed or needed.

4th, also remember that once a hemmit takes a solid hit it wont take another hit in the same general area ever again. the core has been damaged and has done its job. its time to destroy it and replace it.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

*Talk to FM.....*

He's got the Met Parachute and really likes it a lot. It seems to be a good compromise for the more techical descents with pedaling / climbing involved.

I think he got it off of ebay. Personally, I've had a Bellistic for three+ years and I've ridden with a Giro and 661 FF helmets....I can't see doing any sort of a ride with much pedaling with one on. I feel totally claustrophobic in them andI can't breathe worth a shite. For resort or pure DH trails, it's the only way to go though.

Cheers,
EBX

Him using his Met on Gargamel in Whistler.


----------



## Roy (Dec 31, 2003)

Flyer said:


> I really like the Met Parachute but this one is my favorite and I hope to pick one up soon:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=10718


The MET is great for light FF and is in the same class as the Switchblade. I've read about the Casco Viper and it looks even better but they don't have them here in the states (same with the MET - had to get mine off of Ebay).


----------



## Suicider (Nov 30, 2005)

I bought a Bellistic after landing on a rock with my mouth in Moab in June. Bought it as soon as I got back into town. Haven't used it yet because I broke my hand, too. Got a surgery and two months in a cast, two broken teeth, a root canal, and a projected three years of braces out of the deal. With a full face on, at least I still would have been eating solid food.


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

I bought my first full face after seeing a friend lose his front teeth.

Learn from the mistakes of others. I like my teeth and see no need to trade them.

Now I feel naked without it.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

airwreck said:


> the deviant sounds good, is it true that the fiberglass one is close in weight to the carbon?
> I was concerned with the comments that I was hearing about it not being really secure because of the chin strap. Biker75s mouthguard comments have been made by others also.


CB got a Deviant before our trip to Whistler, and one issue she had is that it is very easy for the helmet to tip back and leave her lower jaw exposed. No amount of strap adjustment would fix this, and the helmet was a snug fit in every other respect. She solved the problem with a ChinLock.

From everything I've heard, the fiberglass is equal to or lighter than the carbon. I rode with a guy who is a Specialized dealer and he had weighed both of them at his shop and got the same results.

I wish the Remedy fit me better. I have great luck with other Giro products, but I guess I'm just in between sizes for the Remedy. One was way too big, and the next size down was almost painful. I've been using a Troy Lee D2. Not exceptionally well vented, but the fit is the best I've found so far.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

thanks for the link and info.
in one of the photos of all us her helmet looks much less bulky than everyone elses.
the deviant is a nice helmet for sure, did CB get the carbon or fiberglass one?


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

airwreck said:


> thanks for the link and info.
> in one of the photos of all us her helmet looks much less bulky than everyone elses.
> the deviant is a nice helmet for sure, did CB get the carbon or fiberglass one?


She got the fiberglass. I've heard that there may be some changes to the Deviant for '07 with regards to the padding. I think they may be adding some around the cheek area, as there isn't really anything there in the current models, which I'm sure makes the helmet feel less hot and confining, but allows it to move around a bit.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks very much for the pics and also the link for the strap.
It's a bummer that I started this thread but it's very informative.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

this must be the '07's.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

They're both listed on Specialized's site. You'd think they could afford color?
I got the red one and from the looks of the picture name I ordered an '06. The strap looks different. If I don't like it I suppose I'll call Spesh and complain. Their site doesn't say anything about which is which.


----------



## Iain (Oct 28, 2004)

I've got Giro Mad max2, which is ok for ventalation but very comfy and not to heavy, there are still a few around and because of the new giro full face should be cheap. With a full face its best to try a load on as fit is important also i prefer the D lock straps to the normal helmet buckle clip things as they are more secure, a bit of a fiddle to do up but hey.

here is a pic of me wearing said skid lid in the alps this summer, first time picture post of my beloved 3 year old 5 spot

http://suicide.fotopic.net/p32931078.html

http://suicide.fotopic.net/p32931090.html


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 17, 2004)

You just had to have red, didn't you...

Look on the bright side, at least you get that happenin' chrome breathing insert on yours!


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Wanted to thank everyone on this thread.
I have a Giro Remedy but really found it to be too heavy duty for my needs.

I swung by a local shop today and found an '07 Speshy Deviant non CF (Carbon fiber, not CRAZY FRED) for $125. Looks to be much better vented & lighter so I bought it. Now maybe I'll more motivated to wear the FF.

Anyone want a barely used '06 Medium Giro Remedy cheap should let me know. Great FR/DH helmet but too much for me.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Anyone want a barely used '06 Medium Giro Remedy cheap should let me know. Great FR/DH helmet but too much for me.


I ran ads for the same thing, $50, not even a nibble.

hows the fit compare?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

airwreck said:


> I ran ads for the same thing, $50, not even a nibble.
> 
> hows the fit compare?


Mediums in both feel almost identical.
Sorry to hear about your sale. I was thinking of listing mine for the same and was hoping to offest that cost.
Ebay maybe?


----------



## Turtle 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Air Wreck / Squeak; I tried a large Remedy on at the shop, I thought it was nice but it was loose, I'll see if they have a medium to try; I'll let you know if I can wear a medium. I've got a large Azonic Fury and it seems like a pretty solid helmet. But when it comes to FF helmets I don't have much experience, this is my first one. I will say the Remedy seems lighter and it looks like it's got better ventilation than the Fury. 
turtle


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Wanted to thank everyone on this thread.
> I have a Giro Remedy but really found it to be too heavy duty for my needs.
> 
> I swung by a local shop today and found an '07 Speshy Deviant non CF (Carbon fiber, not CRAZY FRED) for $125. Looks to be much better vented & lighter so I bought it. Now maybe I'll more motivated to wear the FF.
> ...


Have you used the Deviant yet, how does it compare to the Remedy if so? I like the way Giro's fit too, but the Remedy looks like overkill for me as well, an aggro XC trail rider with some dabble in FR on an RFX.

Also, what shop did you get the helmet, Mt. High Cyclery?

Thanks.

J.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

I haven't used the Deviant yet. Maybe next week.
It has A LOT more vents than the Remedy. Feels lighter too but haven't weighed it.

Unfortunately MHC isn't a Speshy dealer. Had to give my money to one of the other shops in town. It hurts to do so.

I'm really aggro XC/trail rider/All-mtn whatever too. But I do some stuff that's downright scary and the truth is that sh#t happens on less technical stuff too. I find myself wearing leg & arm pads more regularly as well.

I'd like something a bit lighter but have never trusted the looks of the Giro Switchblade or MET-style full face. Looks like they'll just shatter upon impact which kinda defeats the purpose, dontcha think?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Here are some pics of the two side by side.
The Speshy has a lot more vents & sits lower on the head so it doesn't feel so top-heavy. It's lighter to the hand but I haven't weighed them. Will try to do that later.


----------



## Turtle 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow, I thought the Remedy had more vents than what I'm used too, but it's easy to see the Deviant has waaaaaaaaaay more ventilation. thanks
turtle


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

Nice shots Squeak. Can't wait for mine.
Got the stitches out yesterday. I'm feeling muuuuuch better than Monday and don't look nearly as bad as Tuesday. I still haven't figured out how so much blood got on my ear.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Just got off the phone with REI where I bought the Remedy in May.
Explained the situation to them.
Their reply "No problem. Bring it back for a full refund"
Nice


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

glad things are lookin up red.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

cactuscorn said:


> glad things are lookin up red.


Thanks CC. Things could have been MUCH worse than having to tell the same story over and over again.


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Here are some pics of the two side by side.
> The Speshy has a lot more vents & sits lower on the head so it doesn't feel so top-heavy. It's lighter to the hand but I haven't weighed them. Will try to do that later.


Thanks for taking the time to post the pics. Yeah, I went to a local shop today and tried on an assortment of FF helmets w/the Deviant in mind and found the Bellistic to be the best fitting for me. It is not as well ventilated as a Deviant of course, but only feels a little heavier at 905g and lighter than all the other FF helmets like Fox, Giro, 661. I found a pretty good deal at <$50 so probably going to pick one up for the long, techy descents.

I typically don't do long climbs with a helmet on so will be hauling this thing up with me on my pack if I can. How did you haul your Giro helmet or did you just keep it on? I know Dakine makes a FF carrying waterpack, but I was hoping to keep my HAWG pack. Any suggestions?

J.


----------



## D-Rock (Aug 2, 2004)

RedRocker said:


> Things could have been MUCH worse than having to tell the same story over and over again.


Yeah, like trying to remember the story over and over again. 

Glad things are getting back to normal. When should we plan to head back to Bear Creek? 

D.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a Dakine Nomad pack that holds a FF. Works great.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Weighed both helmets today. Only a 5 oz difference which is a bit disappointing but I hope the extra ventilation makes the difference.

Specialized Deviant:









Giro Remedy:


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

D-Rock said:


> Yeah, like trying to remember the story over and over again.
> 
> Glad things are getting back to normal. When should we plan to head back to Bear Creek?
> 
> D.


Hey, if you can't remember the story you get to make one up. There's the mountain bike equivalent of mermaids up there that have been luring me to my doom. They really like that one stretch up there.
I heard you went after one that was sitting on a rock in the middle of a creek - way off line.

Uh, how about Bear Mountain or Tanasi next 

I have a Giro E2 on the way too now.


----------



## Turtle 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

definately glad you're ok.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

guess what I did yesterday?
:madman: 

yep, left the FF in the truck and wore my old E2, fell, and smashed my face into the (rocky) ground. Somehow I managed to come away with only an abrasion between my nose and upper lip and some deep dents in the forehead area of the helmet. Feeling incredibly lucky as my top front teeth and nose probably took about the maximum blow they can without something giving.

Stupid cubed. Yes I was pinning it, yes it was a trail I've ridden hundreds of times. When I went down it was on a section where you can relax for a moment and my front tire slid out on a corner. I was wearing my pads and as I was headed down I thought to myself, I've got my pads on, I'll just use them now and take it on the forearms. Well that didn't do much to halt the momentum my head had.

:nonod:


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 29, 2004)

Glad to hear you didn't do any major damage. Like you, I've been pinning it on my local trails and I almost lost it on a nasty section a yesterday. I was wearing pads with an open face helmet, I guess I'm going to have to start wearing my FF again :thumbsup:

I have a Giro Madmax and a Switchblade. I use the switchblade more often since it has more vents.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks airwreck. Especially since I have an E2 on order with the deviant - I'm jinxed for sure!

Glad you were just scraped up some. That could have been nasty, yoikes!


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

RedRocker said:


> Thanks airwreck. Especially since I have an E2 on order with the deviant - I'm jinxed for sure!
> 
> Glad you were just scraped up some. That could have been nasty, yoikes!


Not jinxed, I thought about it and I used to have an E2, I have a Xen now. It has shielded me from some nasty blows for sure and I like the back of the head coverage, which I have used.

My nose and teeth are sore today, and I am a bit traumatized. That was a very scary experience and I would hate to put my riding companions through dealing with a rider down.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

That's a good reason to have riding buddies.
I hated to inconvenience them but I was glad to have them there this time. At least I didn't bleed on the car.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

Pics of the new helmet. Specialized did a pretty nice job. It came with a carying bag too. Can anyone see any difference between this and an '07? Squeak?
Venting doesn't look like an XC lid but there definitely is some. Taking it on/off is kind of a pain. OTOH I am 99% certain that if I had this thing on when I wiped I would have said ouch, checked the bike for damage, and ridden on.

























It even matches my eye for the time being.


----------



## D-Rock (Aug 2, 2004)

RedRocker said:


> That's a good reason to have riding buddies.
> I hated to inconvenience them but I was glad to have them there this time. At least I didn't bleed on the car.


Hey, no inconvenience at all. I would hope you'd do the same for me. Riding alone is not a good idea on remote trails. Especially ones with a 7 miler DH, the last three seriously rocky!

With the new lid, you look like you're ready for big air! 

D.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Chin strap may be slightly different. Hard to tell from the pic.
Otherwise, aside from color, looks like the same helmet as the 07.
I haven't ridden with mine yet but it seems as if the chin strap can be set once then just pushed out of the way for easy on/off. I particularly like the strap mechanism and wish it were a male/female connector like the Giro Remedy.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

D-Rock said:


> Hey, no inconvenience at all. I would hope you'd do the same for me. Riding alone is not a good idea on remote trails. Especially ones with a 7 miler DH, the last three seriously rocky!


I'd absolutely scrape what's left of you off the trail if need be. I'm not sure I'm ready for the responsibility of walking your bike down though. That's pretty serious.



D-Rock said:


> With the new lid, you look like you're ready for big air!


I have no concerns about big air. It's the big GROUND that I have concerns about.


----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

TLD D2 trail review

_Good_:
low weight (not really a factor @ all w/ this helmet)
insane fit
huge mouth vent (bonus when uphill riding, high pressure to low pressure exchange anyone ?)
excellent secure system. DH/MX style D-ring

_Bad_:
not much
well placed vents would make this the best selling helmet out there

Somebody link this email to THE so he can make us a helmet we want & need. Though 661 may have beat everyone to it.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Weighed both helmets today. Only a 5 oz difference which is a bit disappointing but I hope the extra ventilation makes the difference.


so I put one each medium Remedy on the scale, CF 2lbs. 5.8oz., 1075g, advertised/sticker inside helmet 980g. Fiberglass one, 2lbs. 7.2oz, 1110g.

back to back on my head the CF feels so much lighter and I really like that.

so I look at your weights, and the lower profile of the deviant and I can't stand it anymore....ordered one small and one medium on the spec. website and a pair of shoes, 2 day fedex to Hawaii, $12.99 :eekster: .
dammit, now I got to give specylized props, especially when I have to toss in the very generous return policy :smilewinkgrin: .
note: I am very reluctant to go in the local dealer shop.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

Cool. No gloves with that?

It's kind of interesting. When I wear the FF folks will come up to me, say hi, and generally relate their own story of facial trauma.


----------



## Roy (Dec 31, 2003)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Weighed both helmets today. Only a 5 oz difference which is a bit disappointing


Squeak - do you have some decent ride time on the Deviant now? What are your thoughts for it being only 5oz lighter (of course that's a little over 1/4lb)?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Roy said:


> Squeak - do you have some decent ride time on the Deviant now? What are your thoughts for it being only 5oz lighter (of course that's a little over 1/4lb)?


Wore it for the first time down one of our more technical local rides called Indian which CC & Rroeder remember well.

I found the cheek pads to be too constricting and was delighted to discover that they remove easily. With them removed the helmet feels a lot more XC-ish. In comparison to the Giro Remedy, the Deviant does indeed feel lighter on the head and breathes considerably better. I still wouldn't wear it for rides with prolonged pedaling but will definitely be wearing it for the more techy stuff and the common ride where we pedal straight up for an hour before descending in which case I'll carry it up the hill in my Dakine pack.

Larry was wishing he had one. Indian at night is a trip.


----------



## chksda (Sep 7, 2006)

Deviant all the way, best price and best ventilation. Most FF helmets are so stuffy- the thought of putting it on is repulsive- not w/ the deviant- and adequately protects your face as well as any other FF out there, I do agree w/ a prev post, the paint, esp on the visor chips and is a lame job, but I don't care about looking good, I just want my head intact. The best thing about this helmet is that I don't mind putting it on...


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Um Im liking some of the benefits of the deviant the specialised thing is the hard part arghh not sure if I can do it

I was down to a carbon D2 (hopefully more vented for 07)

Or today I tried on the new 661, very nice very light compared to the standard materials, seems like it has good venting, nice fit?

661 PRO BRAVO CARBON

TL D2

Troy lee I haven't tried but I want to as anything TL is normally the fit to judge the rest buy, fit for me comes first Ive raced motocross in hot places and all day rides no good being cool if youre uncomfortable course that also affects comfort to some degree and a bike dosen't cause air flow like a motorbike huh.

Quality (impact) I like my head
fit
Air flow


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

From the AM thread...
It's obviously not as cool as an XC lid but it's not too bad. The warmest I've ridden it in is probably upper 70's/lower 80's. I didn't feel like I was baking or anything and I sweat like a fiend anyway. I can't compare it to the Pryme AL since I haven't worn one but it's bearable.

That said, I am glad it's cooling off some. I like riding in cooler weather.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

me and the missus got the deviants yesterday, they are light but neither of us thought they are comfortable (first impression, living room test). I really had to cram it on to my head. There are some pressure points for both of us, I'm an ovalhead and she's a roundhead. The padding is sparse for sure. Interesting helmets, very xc'ish in construction.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

nice bunnies.
Try removing the cheek pads if you don't need them. Did wonders for me.
Mine also came with some extra padding that can be used to relieve hot spots. The helmet actually fits me well and feels similar to my Bell X-rays


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> nice bunnies.
> Try removing the cheek pads if you don't need them. Did wonders for me.
> Mine also came with some extra padding that can be used to relieve hot spots. The helmet actually fits me well and feels similar to my Bell X-rays


cheek pads are bugging jewels, they feel good to me.
I'm concerned that removing them may affect the helmet staying in place when you need it. It would be nice if there were different thicknesses available.
The helmet feels good in some ways but not in others, too be expected I guess. Did some back to back fit comparisons with the remedy last night and now the remedy feels weird too  . Time to do some riding for a better impression.

btw, my head measures 58cm, the helmet is labeled 54-60 and I would have to call it tight. Weight on the small is 995 grams, medium weighs the same as squeaks.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't know where the hot spots you're getting are, but try changing the attachment points for the "ProFit" strap (there are 2 options). CB was having a problem with some nearly unbearable hot spots near the top and back of her head, and once we moved the ProFit strap, it solved her problems.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

I joined this dh/fr discussion also.

and I have a friend trying to figure fit out too.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

When I put mine on I pull the straps out to the sides then slip it on. The cheek bone fit is fine by me. It is actually a little reassuring for me since it's not too far down from the scar.

Uh, how many bunnies do you have. I am envisioning the credit card commercial from a few years back. Fastforward and you've got bunnies on your saddles, in your toolbox, in helmets, shoes, etc...


----------

